# S3 Audicare 35K service question !!!!



## chris112685 (May 15, 2015)

Hello guys,

I have a quick question. I currently own a 2015 S3(US) and have audicare.
I took my car to the dealership for 35k audicare service and was informed that DSG flush is not included w/ 35k service.
Is that true? I bought audicare from a different dealership knowing DSG flush was part of 35k audicare service.
Is Haldex oil/filter change also included in audicare? or is that something that I have to pay out of pocket?

any inputs would be greatly appreciated. Thank you


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

It should be included and exactly why I bought it.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## mroberte (Dec 18, 2014)

Just looked at the brochure, that dealer is lying. 35k service is included

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/aud...ht-after-purchase-2880155/page2/#post24667405

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## chris112685 (May 15, 2015)

That's what I thought. Service adviser told me that it's only the "S3" that was excluded from DSG flush w/ audicare. Strange.
Guess I will have to call back to resolve this issue


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

chris112685 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. I currently own a 2015 S3(US) and have audicare.
> I took my car to the dealership for 35k audicare service and was informed that DSG flush is not included w/ 35k service.
> ...


It is 100% included in the Audi Care. That's why people go with it so you don't have "extra" costs along the way. I am a brand specialist at Audi in Canada here and just asked our service department. I also drive an S3 that's why I went to ask... Don't let them rip you off here. You've already paid for it, including the haldex flush etc.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

i would contact the service manager. that is ridiculous. when i bought my audicare, the dsg service was audi's selling point for this maintenance package.


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

chris112685 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have a quick question. I currently own a 2015 S3(US) and have audicare.
> I took my car to the dealership for 35k audicare service and was informed that DSG flush is not included w/ 35k service.
> ...


It is definitely included. Your dealership is trying to cheat you. Go to another one.


----------



## Kamil Pawlak (Apr 26, 2013)

Show this to them and tell them to f off and do it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diztek (May 27, 2004)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Show this to them and tell them to f off and do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




mic drop. hahah


----------



## KingoftheWok (Jul 30, 2014)

I just recently went in for my 55000km service through Audi Care in Canada. It is equivalent to the US 35k miles service.

The dealer did not complete a DSG Flush and told me that they will check it at the 70k service to see if it is required. They told me they confirmed with Audi Canada and that the S3 is excluded from the DSG Flush. It is only required on the 2015 A3, not the S3. I asked them why it would be required on an A3 but not a sportier car on the same platform. The reason they told me is that the transmission is different. 

I then called Audi Canada to confirm. They told me the same as the dealership. Only done on the A3 not the S3. So I asked them, when is the recommend mileage for the DSG flush. They told me that there is no recommended mileage and it would be determined by the dealership if it is required. He listed a bunch of other cars that had a recommended mileage, A3, S4, S5, S6, etc. but not the S3. Seems like there is a gap in information as there isn't even a recommended mileage to have the DSG Flush completed.

I referenced the screenshot in this thread advising them the dealership at Audi Morton Grove has it recommended at the 55k service but since it is in the States, they can not confirm as the policy is difference between the States and Canada.

I purchased the Audi Care with the understanding that the DSG flush is covered and now I feel cheated that it won't be done at all. 

The Audi Care rep will be contacting me back to advise me on what the recommended mileage for the DSG Flush. I can accept the fact that it is not done at 55k but maybe at a later interval but to not have any recommended mileage for the S3 seems silly.

Lets see what they have to say.


----------



## chris112685 (May 15, 2015)

I called my dealership and fortunately was able to get the DSG flush.. It seems like there is missing information on s3.. however, I received supplement maintenance document from Audi saying to perform DSG flush first @ 35k and thereafter every 40k miles. I think this was not included in original 2015 s3 maintenance schedule. I dont know why.. but this is why I think some people are confused..


----------



## nahf14 (Jul 22, 2004)

KingoftheWok said:


> I just recently went in for my 55000km service through Audi Care in Canada. It is equivalent to the US 35k miles service.
> 
> The dealer did not complete a DSG Flush and told me that they will check it at the 70k service to see if it is required. They told me they confirmed with Audi Canada and that the S3 is excluded from the DSG Flush. It is only required on the 2015 A3, not the S3. I asked them why it would be required on an A3 but not a sportier car on the same platform. The reason they told me is that the transmission is different.
> 
> ...


You should tell the dealership to provide you in writing where it says that the S3 is excluded. I'm betting they can't.


----------



## IHIERBal (Sep 26, 2014)

I just checked the maintenance calculator before writing this, it is now showing that it's included in in the 35K for a 15 S3. When I first read this thread I did confirm it was not on there. Maybe Audi updated the maint. calculator internally to correct this issue.


----------



## yeedub (Oct 10, 2015)

*Canada*

I am in Canada and I would like to know this too. Currently at 40,000km And I thought that Audi care would cover the DSG flush too...



KingoftheWok said:


> I just recently went in for my 55000km service through Audi Care in Canada. It is equivalent to the US 35k miles service.
> 
> The dealer did not complete a DSG Flush and told me that they will check it at the 70k service to see if it is required. They told me they confirmed with Audi Canada and that the S3 is excluded from the DSG Flush. It is only required on the 2015 A3, not the S3. I asked them why it would be required on an A3 but not a sportier car on the same platform. The reason they told me is that the transmission is different.
> 
> ...


----------



## P-40 (Mar 9, 2013)

yeedub said:


> I am in Canada and I would like to know this too. Currently at 40,000km And I thought that Audi care would cover the DSG flush too...


100% included. Call your service dept and they will tell you, you will get answers faster than on here that's for sure. 

If they tell you it's not, they're trying to screw you or the service person has no idea what they're doing. 

I have an S3 and also work as a brand specialist at Audi

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

P-40 said:


> It is 100% included in the Audi Care. That's why people go with it so you don't have "extra" costs along the way. I am a brand specialist at Audi in Canada here and just asked our service department. I also drive an S3 that's why I went to ask... Don't let them rip you off here. You've already paid for it, including the haldex flush etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I'd like to know, why is the S3 not included on the maintenance schedule for the DSG fluid and Haldex fluid changes?
Is it just a mistake?


----------



## geekinc (Oct 26, 2016)

Kamil Pawlak said:


> Show this to them and tell them to f off and do it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grew up in Morton Grove, still have lots of family there.


----------



## reyoasian (Feb 22, 2015)

For those not from Canada that doesn't seem to grasp why this is happening.

*Here's a screen capture of the Maintenance Schedule for MY2015*



















*Here's a screen capture of the Maintenance Schedule for MY2016*



















*Here's a screen capture of the Maintenance Schedule for MY2017*



















Pretty much all Haldex vehicles are mentioned except S3
Also, what's a BorgWarner clutch?
Lastly, I think MY2017 S3 is *included* for DSG flush...

Basically somebody from corporate effed up and now dealers are following the books and customers are getting grilled


----------



## yeedub (Oct 10, 2015)

I contacted Audi Canada and they told me that my 2015 S3 will be covered for a transmission fluid change at 55km under Audi Care


----------

